# bei Neustart fehlen Images



## Proggy (20. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

habe ein Applet auf einer PHP-Seite eingebunden. Das Applet läuft, aber wenn ich die Seite neu lade, dann fehlen einige Bilder, die ich mit dem Media-Tracker in der init-Methode lade.
Es handelt sich um animierte GIF-Dateien


----------



## SlaterB (20. Mrz 2007)

ist ja spassig, 1000 langweilige Zeilen zu posten,
obwohl in einem Applet mit 20 Zeilen das gleiche Problem auftreten würde..

und natürlich schön breit, so dass auch ja das Layout des Forums zerstört wird,


erstell mal ein solches 20-Zeilen-Applet, wenn es da nicht zum Fehler kommt, 
dann ist es eine interessanter Ausgangspunkt zur Fehlersuche

(kann sonst aber nix sinnvolles zum Problem beitragen  )


----------



## Proggy (21. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

also hab jetzt mal ein Mini-Programm geschrieben. Interessant ist dabei folgendes: Nehme ich statt den animierten Gif-Dateien einfach .jpg-Dateien, dann lädt er mit jedem Reload alle Bilder nach wie es sein soll.
Jetzt ist also die Frage: Liegt es daran, daß die Gif-Dateien animiert sind oder hat der Media-Tracker generell Probleme mit Gif's???


----------



## Leroy42 (21. Mrz 2007)

Nicht, daß ich wüßte.

Aber poste doch mal den Code deines _Mini-Programms_.


----------

